# Wand and Stand



## JC WOODTURNING (Jun 6, 2012)

Had a request for some wands on stands. First is Bloodwood with a Quartz Crystal embedded point and a Tri-moon center design on a Maple stand. I drew the vines in with magic markers prior to the finish and glued an amethyst marble in the center. Not my cup of tea but that's what they wanted. At least I hope it is because I deliver it this Friday.
The other is out of African Ebony and a Bloodwood stand. The space to the left of the Bloodwood stand is open to mount a chunk of Quartz Crystal but I haven't made it that far yet. Shopping for the right piece of crystal.
Fun project though.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Neat! I bet these sell pretty well.


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Nice work Olivander.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice job.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow, looks.cool

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## PhilipCollier (Jan 2, 2012)

I always wonder ( short of a toy or movie prop) what someone would want a wand for...but those look great regardless of future use. Great job.

PCollier -the forever rookie-


----------



## Nate Bos (Jan 11, 2012)

Awesome! great job on the stand!


----------



## JC WOODTURNING (Jun 6, 2012)

PhilipCollier said:


> I always wonder ( short of a toy or movie prop) what someone would want a wand for...but those look great regardless of future use. Great job.
> 
> PCollier -the forever rookie-


The first dozen or so I sold had a "Harry Potter" following and the kids bought them up. These are for people who really are into Tarot Card reading, Healing Crystals, Universal Energy Vortex's and stuff like that.
I don't care what others believe in because I believe in bank deposit slips. :thumbsup::yes::icon_cool:


----------



## PhilipCollier (Jan 2, 2012)

I can understand the deposit thing. 

PCollier -the forever rookie-


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice work JC,
are they magic wands?
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

Couldn't resist. 

My wife would appreciate these....Harry Potter comes on and she sits with the kids and watches. I hide. 

Like you, not my bag, but they look good!


----------



## JC WOODTURNING (Jun 6, 2012)

firehawkmph said:


> Nice work JC,
> are they magic wands?
> Mike Hawkins


Yes they are, they turn themselves into cash! :yes:


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

Now that I think about it, my wife has collected some pieces of roots out of flood fall that allegedly looked like wands....for God knows what she did with them.....I don't try to understand her arts and crafts only that she produces ALOT of stuff and swaps them with her friends and has a shrine of shared artwork. 

Sorry to hijack but.....this gives me an idea.....


----------

